

Code:deck - tiagom87
http://varianto25.com/code-deck.html?ref=producthunt

======
DanielStraight
I really like this idea, but I think it's a shame they included Brainfuck. A
deck of cards with programming snippets could be a great appropriate-for-all-
settings way to promote interest in programming, but once you put Brainfuck on
there (which aside from being crude is entirely impractical), the deck is only
usable in certain circles. I can't use it with my young kids. I can't use it
with more conservative friends.

It's like you took one card from Cards Against Humanity and mixed it into your
Apples to Apples set (the original, family-friendly game on which Cards
Against Humanity was modeled). Suddenly, you can only play Apples to Apples in
situations in which you could also play Cards Against Humanity.

There's little to be gained from the inclusion of Brainfuck and a lot to be
lost. If they wanted to include an esoteric language, there were plenty of
others to pick from.

